# Its here!! She was pregnant!



## Megoat (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, I haven't posted since my first time doing so, asking Q's about my girl possibly being with kid.

Yep, she definitely was!

This is my Betsie goat and her little girl..

I just got Betsie in march, and had no idea she was pregnant.
I started seeing signs and then asked the questions on here. I still wasn't sure until a couple weeks ago I saw a big moving lump on the side of Betsie 


HERE IS.......... Basil!

Shes less than 10 minutes old in these pictures.
Shes very spunky! she was trying to nurse even before she was standing up.

I thought Id stick with B names...
She was born on Fathers day, June 17th at 3:35 in the afternoon. Iv been busy, trying to get around to posting pictures, Its all a bit exciting. My first time seeing a large animal being born. That I'm actually going to watch grow.....

I'm just very happy things went well. The past few weeks the weather has been pretty bad, heavy rain, wind. The roof of their small barn was actually ripped off.
Iv read goats have their babies at the worst times.
But Betsie was great, she had hers on a beautiful day!

I was a bit unprepared though. This being my first birth I may have missed the early signs but..... That kid came FAST! Its a good thing I was out cleaning her water, or I would have missed it.

From the time I first saw a bit of discharge, to birth, was like a minute...
Betsie was standing there, then she fell to her side on the ground, 2 blood curdling MAAAAA's back to back, and then, there was a baby goat on the ground!!!

Of course she had the baby out in the far corner of the pen. So I just ran inside and grabbed a bunch of news paper and feed bags as fast as I could, to lay on the ground.

It all went very nicely. I was so worried after watching videos, and reading about everything that could go wrong...

But Betsie really stepped up. For being a first time mother, she had everything down. she had Basil cleaned up in no time at all!

Here she is nursing, having found the teat before she could even stand, so she knew where to go when she got up..

Thanks for looking guys, girls.
I so excited even now!

Sorry about the banana stamps, I had to post them to another site to get them to resize easily for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe congrats  she does look like a spunky thing. Love it when instincts kick in fast for both mom and baby


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

:stars: What a cute baby! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....congrats.....   :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

cute! congrats on the baby


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Betsie!! Your Basil is precious, congrats!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

What a cute baby! Your Betsy looks like one of mine. Great job and glad you got to watch it. I never get tired of seeing them kid. It is just amazing to watch the babies get up and see Moms take care of them.


----------



## Megoat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! It was all very cool....

Its great that it all went well, and is still going well, And that she was a Girl.... I will post some updated pictures.

nubians2: She might have some Nubian in her, I don't know. She has big ears, but they aren't floppy, she moves them all around, and Basil has inherited those ears..


----------

